# Optical vs. HDMI Audio Quality



## mark069 (Jan 10, 2007)

Is the audio quality with optical output better than when using HDMI when connecting the 622 to a receiver?

Since both HDMI and optical are digital they should be equivalent in principal, no?


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

mark069 said:


> Is the audio quality with optical output better than when using HDMI when connecting the 622 to a receiver?
> 
> Since both HDMI and optical are digital they should be equivalent in principal, no?


Currently, because this is the only way to get DD 5.1, optical is clearly better. If and when Dish supports dd 5.1 throught the HDMI, the sound will be equivelent. Both have the ability to support all the "bits" that make up the audio signal.


----------



## mark069 (Jan 10, 2007)

tnsprin said:


> Currently, because this is the only way to get DD 5.1, optical is clearly better. If and when Dish supports dd 5.1 throught the HDMI, the sound will be equivelent. Both have the ability to support all the "bits" that make up the audio signal.


Thanks! Looks like I might be getting an optical cable tomorrow...


----------



## William (Oct 28, 2006)

tnsprin said:


> ...If and when Dish supports dd 5.1 throught the HDMI....


...But HDMI multi channel audio will be here any day now, right along with external USB and Ethernet HD downloads. E* is very slooow at implementing obvious and easy software updates. Of course 5.1 decoded DD to 5.1 LPCM over HDMI should have been done on day one.


----------



## TNVOL1111 (Apr 13, 2006)

tnsprin said:


> Currently, because this is the only way to get DD 5.1, optical is clearly better. If and when Dish supports dd 5.1 throught the HDMI, the sound will be equivelent. Both have the ability to support all the "bits" that make up the audio signal.


Was just reading the current month issue of The Perfect Vision and they were having articles on several new Blu-Ray DVD players. The reviewer said that consistently the audio was better with Optical or Coaxial cables compared to HDMI. He was discussing the DD 5.1 sound. Now if this is true then is this audio difference just heard in Blu-Ray DVD players or is it a problem with HDMI DD 5.1 compared to Optical audio DD 5.1 ?

If the audio is anywhere near the same with HDMI when the upgrade comes THEN (as I mentioned in another thread) this is going to open up the option of running a single HDMI cable to a nearby room from the 622 and having HD Video and DD 5.1 audio in another room. Since all the outputs are hot then you could have Component Video and Optical Audio on your main TV then run the HDMI to a bedroom or kitchen next door. Of course it would be the same video as TV 1 but if you wanted to watch the same show in bed and had a nice TV and audio system in the bedroom or Kitchen then this should work great. Still could have TV2 via the modulator to another room but this is SD video and not DD 5.1 audio either.


----------



## bigthrust (Feb 21, 2007)

In all the cases that I have used HDMI and optical in the same environment, I truely believe that optical audio will currently give you the better sound experience. However, HDMI 1.3 may change my opinion later.


----------



## William (Oct 28, 2006)

bigthrust said:


> In all the cases that I have used HDMI and optical in the same environment, I truely believe that optical audio will currently give you the better sound experience. However, HDMI 1.3 may change my opinion later.


Digital data is just a series of 0's and 1's. So if the original signal is 011011011010111 and the HDMI is 011011011010111 and the optical is 011011011010111 then they are the same. You could even send it through a pile of horse crap and if it comes out as 011011011010111 then it would sound the same. Any preceded deferences would just be placebo effect.


----------



## stinkmeat (Jan 30, 2007)

I think you have to have HDMI 1.3 to get 5.1 audio and I don't think the VIP622 has that yet...


----------



## teachsac (Jun 10, 2006)

stinkmeat said:


> I think you have to have HDMI 1.3 to get 5.1 audio and I don't think the VIP622 has that yet...


DD5.1 can be carried on any version of HDMI. The problem is, E* and many other manufacturers don't use the specs provided by the HDMI group, thus it's called an HDTV connector and not an HDMI connector.

S~


----------



## William (Oct 28, 2006)

teachsac said:


> DD5.1 can be carried on any version of HDMI. The problem is, E* and many other manufacturers don't use the specs provided by the HDMI group, thus it's called an HDTV connector and not an HDMI connector.
> 
> S~


Yes, HDMI version 1.0 and up will carry DD, DTS, and up to 8 channel 96/24 LPCM audio.


----------



## pcstuff (Jan 22, 2007)

William said:


> Digital data is just a series of 0's and 1's. So if the original signal is 011011011010111 and the HDMI is 011011011010111 and the optical is 011011011010111 then they are the same. You could even send it through a pile of horse crap and if it comes out as 011011011010111 then it would sound the same. Any preceded deferences would just be placebo effect.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Funny and so true! If people really feel they can hear a difference, it is much more likely due to their equipment and not the type of connection.


----------



## bigthrust (Feb 21, 2007)

pcstuff said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Funny and so true! If people really feel they can hear a difference, it is much more likely due to their equipment and not the type of connection.


BINGO!


----------



## William (Oct 28, 2006)

bigthrust said:


> ...I truely believe that optical audio will currently give you the better sound experience. However....





pcstuff said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Funny and so true! If people really feel they can hear a difference, it is much more likely due to their equipment and not the type of connection.





bigthrust said:


> BINGO!


So which is it today?


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Today, because the HDMI output from the 622 doesn't carry the full Dolby Digital 5.1 information, I think one would be hard pressed to argue that it provides even an equivalent audio experience. At the moment, anyone with a home theatre should be using the optical output.


----------



## bigthrust (Feb 21, 2007)

William said:


> So which is it today?


I guess it's whatever you tell me it should be since you are so damn brilliant (in your own mind maybe).


----------

